# Struggling for 5 weeks



## throughthedark (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello, this is going to be abit of a long one but some advice would be greatly appreciated.

Nearly 6 weeks ago I took some MDMA on a night out, reacted pretty badly to it and threw up etc. the day after I felt pretty rough but was able to sleep fine and woke up the next day feeling absolutely fine. Went to sleep the following night and was woken up by a panic attack and the feeling of nearly fainting, this lasted throughout the whole night. Ever since my life hasn't been the same. I was always an anxious person prior to this experience, which was heightened by using roaccutane for my skin. Nevertheless, I still functioned happily and my anxious didnt ridiculously interfere with my daily life. My anxiety ever since the mdma has been excruciatingly bad, I spent 3 weeks after the md use thinking I'd done brain damage and having chronic anxiety and chronic insomnia. Then some good days started to happen and I didn't feel as bad anymore (but I would still be obsessing over what had happened constantly and still had heightened anxiety on the good days). I have gone from feeling extremely down to now up and down. My problem is that even when I don't feel that physically anxious, I cannot stop obsessing about having depersonalization and having anxiety in itself. Over the last few days I've definitely felt odder than usual and feel I might be suffering from mild depersonalisation which has been induced by chronic anxiety, this is in turn is stopping me from sleeping, it's all a viscous cycle. Anyway I was wondering if someone could give me advice in terms of stopping thinking about it because it is on my mind 24/7 and im supposed to be starting my first year of uni tomorrow and just want to be happy again.


----------



## CorbinTalbot (Nov 10, 2013)

I was on roaccutane ages ago too and I was weird while on it.. Always have had mild anxiety but doesn't affect me much.. Took mdma a few times and one time woke up fucked and been fucked ever since, 11 months now.. Have gotten heaps better but it's been a really long and slow process. I'm only 18 now but sounds like your story is pretty similar to mine.

Good luck brother - I need it!


----------



## throughthedark (Sep 23, 2014)

Sorry to hear your still struggling, by 'fucked' what are you experiencing?


----------

